
Belgacom ISP Can’t Be Told to Block File Sharing, EU Court Says - joeyespo
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-11-24/belgacom-isp-can-t-be-told-to-block-file-sharing-eu-court-says.html
======
antr
Thank god for the EU court ruling. European national courts tend to be pretty
biased against user rights, see Germany, France, Italy and Spain. Good to know
that there is a body stopping unfair corporate interests.

~~~
nobody314159265
No - it says national courst can't do this - this leaves the door open to a
cross-border Eu law (written by the MPAA) which will ban it.

And then this ruling says that national courts can't introduce a looser law of
their own.

